# Jumping Bunny Picture Challenge



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is a challenge for you all.onder:

How many of us can catch a picture of our bunnies jumping in the air.

All four bunny feet have to be off the floor in the picture.

I think this is going to be a hard one to capture, so who's up for the challenge?

Tabitha is jumping all the time, but i never seem to get a picture of her jumping.

I thought it might be cool to see.:bunnydance:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2007)

Ooops! I think i may have posted this in the wrong section. Sorry!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

No prob! I'll move it to the Photo Philes for ya.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 25, 2007)

do you mean jumping over jumps or jsut jumping in the air or binkying? lol


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually jumping in the air. I have seen Tabitha do i a number of times when she gets excited. I have never been lucky enough to snap a shot of it. I just thought it would be neat to see if any of us bunny parents will be able to capture the moment.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 25, 2007)

He is above the ground, it&#39;s just the angle.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh you big show off!:great:

It&#39;s amazing you got one picture in mid air, BUT TWO! Now that&#39;s just showing off!:whatever


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, those are gggrrreaaaattt!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b][quote][img]http://i37<WBR>.photobucket.com/albums/e72<WBR>/mybabybunnies/Bonding/mochabin<WBR>ky4.jpg[/img]

He is above the ground, it&#39;s just the angle.
[img]http://i37.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/e72/mybabybunnies<WBR>/Bonding/mocha2binky2.jpg[/img<WBR>][/quote][quote]How on earth did you manage to take those pictures? Did you hire a professional camera crew to come film your bunnies? I know.....National Geographic....that&#39;s who you hired to take those shots!:yes:
[/quote]*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tabitha wrote: *


> It&#39;s amazing you got one picture in mid air, BUT TWO! Now that&#39;s just showing off!:whatever


 :laugh:That&#39;s just how happy my buck was to have a doe around! I took those one one of the first bonding sessions between them.

Oh, and the key is a camera with a video mode.Those are frames from one. I do have just plain pictures not from a video but I don&#39;t know where.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 25, 2007)

More? :brat:

Eli... 





Spice...
http://img.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/v514/anmlnut/2005<WBR>%20December/flyingspice.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://img.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/v514/anmlnut/2005<WBR>%20December/spicebinkyingagain<WBR>.jpg


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2007)

OK....OK....Stop aready!:tantrum:



Do you know what a "Bunny Show Off" looks like?





This is you:happybunny:"Bunny Show Off!"


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 25, 2007)

Or perhaps not a show off and a photo-aholic... I used to carry the camera with me EVERYWHERE! I think it used to take probably 100-150 photos a day.You&#39;re bound to get good shots eventually.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2007)

That one of Spice is priceless-wow! Hey, thanks for the tip on the video mode, mine has one! But, getting my buns to DO something...:dunno:.

My best bet at catching Angel yawning is when I&#39;m at the cage and getting ready to give pellets. She does it nearly everytime :foreheadsmack:! I&#39;ll have to have video mode standing by.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2007)

MBB, I love those pics of Mocha! I don&#39;t have time now, but I&#39;ll post some binky pics when I can. I have several of everybody...

You know me and pictures!


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 9, 2007)

oh wow, those are some really serious jumpers!!!


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

doesnt really look likejumping....but he really was jumping 






besides, none of his four feet are on the ground. They are on the box. hehe


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2007)

Hovering bunny...hehe!! 
*
MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Spice...


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

"i really REALLY gotta pee!"






"i wonder what is up here?"


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 15, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> "i really REALLY gotta pee!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brill pics, not much jumping in the second one or did they jump up on top!! very cute!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, it is hard to tell but winnies feet are JUST touching the floor. . .she was jumping up on the carrier. . .


----------



## Elina. (Apr 8, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/Elina-/Iloloikkia/raya16.png

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/Elina-/Iloloikkia/pr7.jpg


----------



## Spring (Apr 8, 2007)

Fantastic pictures Elina!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Apr 8, 2007)

That is some serious air:shock: You dorealize putting springs on their feet is against the rulesright:nono :biggrin:


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Apr 9, 2007)

*1dog3cats17rodents wrote:*


> That is some serious air:shock: You do realizeputting springs on their feet is against the rulesright:nono :biggrin:


ha ha ha very funny!! lol


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Bangbang (Jul 1, 2007)

This is as good as i've got for this thread


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 1, 2007)

*Smokey - A Motion Study*

or _Grey Rabbit Photography In Low Light Sept 2006._


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 2, 2007)

got these today




























don'y you just love big bunny feet!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 2, 2007)

Bah, this is the best I got  My camera just isn't that super-special-awesome; even in bright sunlight. 
.... That, and Butter doesn't binky, so that makes it hard :? (I wonder sometimes if he's not happy....but he LOOKS/ACTS happy, and he runs around pretty fast, so I guess it's just that he doesn't like leaping into the air and doing mad tricks? )


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 2, 2007)

great shot for a great BIG bunny!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 1, 2010)

One of my favorites


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Nela (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice pics everyone! :biggrin:

This is Giggles finally coming out of her shell...
















A cute one of Smores...


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 3, 2010)

Very cute pictures, Your bunnies are beautiful :bunnyheart

Giggles reminds me of my Buddy


----------



## Nela (Aug 4, 2010)

Awwww he's adorable! :biggrin2: Gotta love 'em rexes!


----------

